# st joes orphanage/mount street hospital preston, may 10



## scrappy (May 14, 2010)

stuck this here as it could go in hospitals as well, visited here with BB. its been a while since i was last here and decided to go and have another wander around the place! and its changed since i was last here, roofs falling in, the fire and just general state of the place!

heres some history sent to me over flickr

Many people mix these buildings up but essentially there are three different Grade 2 listed buildings.
Firstly St Josephs Orphanage, Theatre Street, built and opened 1872 by Maria Holland Trust and run by the Sisters of Charity our Lady Mother of Mercy, nuns that came from Holland to open and run the orphanage.
Secondly, St Joseph's Hospital, Mount Street, referred to by all the locals as Mount Street Hospital was opened in 1877 again by the Holland Trust and run by the same order of nuns. However, completely seperate building and, at no time in its existence, was it an orphanage.
Thirdly, the R.C. Chapel on Theatre Street, designed by James Mangan and opened in 1910 was specially build by money raised for use by the Hospital and the Orphanage.
When the orphanage closed in 1954, the hospital took over the building and built a small link passage to link both buildings. The hospital used the orphanage building as a nursing school and it continued to be the convent for the order of nuns, as it had always been when it was an orphanage.
When the hospital closed in the 1980s (not sure of exact date) all the three buildings were purchased by the present owner who then converted the Orphanage building into a private residential elderly peoples nursing home. No original features left in that building from when it was an orphanage. He did not use the Chapel nor the hospital building.
He also owns the 1930s extension on Mount Street and the 1950s extension on Theatre street which was the geriatric wing for the hospital. Planning application is in for conversion to apartments, but doubts have been raised whether this will happen. The buildings are deteriorating badly and I fear for their future. Grade listing doesn't really protect them from neglect and potential destruction.
Note that the hospital and the orphanage were run and administered as completely separate institutions even though both were run by the same order of nuns and funded by Maria Holland nee Roper.








chapel window




















engoying a break





look at the size of the old light switches











and then the fire damage 





this was the room with a pool table in it where the fire looks to have started!

now (with a slanted floor going in to a gutter on the left)





may 2008


----------



## lost (May 14, 2010)

Nice job, I really like this place, We were going to have a look at it the other night but didn't get round to it. It's a shame about the fire damage but at least it didn't spread very far.


----------



## scrappy (May 14, 2010)

lost said:


> Nice job, I really like this place, We were going to have a look at it the other night but didn't get round to it. It's a shame about the fire damage but at least it didn't spread very far.



should do, it looks to have stayed very much in the one room, there are some remains on the floor below such as the radiator under the window but the pool table has gone for good


----------



## tommo (May 14, 2010)

very nice looking place, the chapel windows are stunning, shame about the fire but just adds to the history of the place now and the rest looks in very good condition


----------



## SparkUK (May 14, 2010)

Nice one Scrappy, not always an easy place to see


----------



## Black Shuck (May 15, 2010)

Cool, stuff Scrappy, those Stain Glass Windows are fantastic.


----------



## smileysal (May 15, 2010)

Agree with BS, those stain glass windows are beautiful. I hope they keep those in any new development. Love the curved roof in the chapel also, and the outside of the building looks great. Excellent write up on the history Scrappy. 

Nice work mate, I like this. 

 Sal


----------



## scrappy (May 15, 2010)

thanks guys! 

its a great place for a wander around!


----------

